#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【BUG】 回文沒有樂園幣OAO

## S.D痕天

那個最近好像不管發文還是回文都沒有拿到樂園幣呢OAO
小龍想說回一下文拿個樂園幣把不吉利的數字刷掉(樂園幣444.44表是汗)
今天曈爺發了一篇隨性小說也沒有拿到的說OAO
就麻煩雪麒了看一下是不是出了神摸問題>A<
還是說會有延遲(歪頭
感謝((蹭蹭

----------


## 雪麒

> 那個最近好像不管發文還是回文都沒有拿到樂園幣呢OAO
> 小龍想說回一下文拿個樂園幣把不吉利的數字刷掉(樂園幣444.44表是汗)
> 今天曈爺發了一篇隨性小說也沒有拿到的說OAO
> 就麻煩雪麒了看一下是不是出了神摸問題>A<
> 還是說會有延遲(歪頭
> 感謝((蹭蹭


在我這邊看到小龍你的樂園幣是451.41，應該是已經加上來了～？
記錄如下：

----------


## S.D痕天

嗯嗯 因為回完文的之後小龍看自己的還是444.44
所以想說回報看看
結果發完這篇的時候發現有加了就(掩面//艸//
編輯兩次是爪殘+眼殘
有錯字跟覺得有個地方表示的不是很好
所以編輯了(Double掩面//艸//
再次改謝雪麒(蹭蹭

----------


## tobyhokh

雪麒，想問一下.........到底是什麼時間開始，編輯文章要付樂園幣的？？？OAO|||

----------


## 雪麒

> 雪麒，想問一下.........到底是什麼時間開始，編輯文章要付樂園幣的？？？OAO|||


準確的說，是“編輯文章後樂園幣會重新計算”，也就是說計算樂園幣相當於刪掉這個文章又重發一遍，先扣掉編輯前文章得到的樂園幣，再加上編輯後文章應得的樂園幣。如果編輯後字數變多則樂園幣變多，反之變少。

----------

